# puppy limping



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

hi

my 13wk old puppy is limping on his left hind leg, this started on monday after an exercise session in the back garden. i thought he may have pulled a muscle or something - i checked him all over, compared his dodgy leg to his other one - which seemed the same to me - although i iant a vet or owt. He didnt squeal or whimper or sniff my hand or anything while i was checking him over. So i thought rest and snuggles would do the trick. on tuesday he seemed fine when walking, when he ran fast he picked his back leg up though.

This morning (wednesday) he was fine, no leg being picked up no favouring his other leg, i have just come back from spending my lunch hour with him and he went to chase his ball, jumped from the garden path onto the grass and just lay down with his leg in the air licking it (no whimpering). I picked him up and checked his leg - he let me touch it, move the joint around, check in between his toes, wiggle each toe - all with no reaction. i picked him up under his front paws and put both back legs on the floor and he was quite happy to bear weight on it. When i put him down and walked he picked the leg up and walked on his other three.

I have rang the vet who says it is more than likely a sprain and to keep an eye on him over the next day or so - if it is a sprain it should be ok with 24hrs - if he is still having trouble then to go and see the vet as it might be a ligament problem of a knee-cap popping out ect...

Pery, my pup is a Yorkshire Terrier x Chinhuahua, has anyone else had this kind of problem with a 'small breed'. The vet seemed to imply it was quite common for them to hobble every now and again 

thanks

L x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Many small breeds suffer from slipping/luxating patellas. Sometimes the problem is so bad that it requires surgery.

Be careful not to allow him to go up and down steps. If its a strain then you need to minimise movement and exercise to allow it to heal.

Luxating Patella: A Knee Problem in Dogs


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

It could be he has pulled a toe nail,its happend to my dog ,he will be ok sometimes running around then other times he limps and licks the foot,i took him to the vet and he said see how it goes if it carried on he would remove the nail.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Louby said:


> hi
> 
> my 13wk old puppy is limping on his left hind leg, this started on monday after an exercise session in the back garden. i thought he may have pulled a muscle or something - i checked him all over, compared his dodgy leg to his other one - which seemed the same to me - although i iant a vet or owt. He didnt squeal or whimper or sniff my hand or anything while i was checking him over. So i thought rest and snuggles would do the trick. on tuesday he seemed fine when walking, when he ran fast he picked his back leg up though.
> 
> ...


you probably just over exercised him, my pup did this around 13wks after we went to two training classes back to back, I was worried but i just rested him for a day and it died off.
Just to mention if you take him to the vets and you vet puts on his medical records that he had a limp as a pup you will find it affecting your insurance - it will be counted as pre existing condition if he needs treatment - they may well refuse to pay. 
Get your insurance sorted - wait 14 days after you have authorised it and if there is still a prob, then - take him to get checked


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

oo thanks for the advice james 

nonnie, i so hope it isnt what you said - sounds awful 

hazel i have checked his nails and they all seem fine

he seems to be ok again tonight - sometimes running a little gingerly but i cant stop him running to rest it!!! 

I have another question, unrelated to my original post. How old do pups have to be before you can give them bones - i was thinking this might help to stop him chewing the sofa, my cushion covers, my clothes and me!!!

thanks 

L xx


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just a good diet should do that,though you need to use a single word as a no command that they undersatnd as wrong - I used 'ahah' (several times over ) to help you though.
things like carrots will help fill them and bits of apple no seeds at all though 

What are you feeding her at the minute? she will bite but will grow out of it but you do have to stay consistent in your command and if necessary let her cool down in a crat or something if this doesnt work.

my pups 6 months now and on the rare occasion i use ahah he stops insantly, off is another good one to have them down from tables or chairs or windowsills or things like that


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

he is eating bakers dry puppy food - the one u can add water too, if you want, and make a gravy. He has it warm and wet.

should i give it him dry???

maybe that will give him jaw ache lol


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Poor pups.  Keep an eye on it. I've just found out mine has a luxating patella. Small breeds are prone to it. Don't be afraid to go to the vet, it's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

the vets will be my first port of call hun - dont worry, perry is my no1 priority


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Louby said:


> he is eating bakers dry puppy food - the one u can add water too, if you want, and make a gravy. He has it warm and wet.
> 
> should i give it him dry???
> 
> maybe that will give him jaw ache lol


lol it might give him jaw ache if he bothers chewing but most only chew every 3 mouthfull i think - the reast just goes straight down  
If your happy buying bakers than stay with it - theres load of threads on here abouts foods and things. Personally I wouldnt buy dog food from the supermarket, they usually just stock the advertised ones - that arent much good if you look at their ingredients.

just give some veg... its good for them and will help them fill and keep their attention of a time at least


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

james i got the puppy food from pets at home, i thought if they sold it then it must be good??? Is there a puppy food you could recommend?



i am gonna try him on carrot sticks this weekend and see what happens!!!

L x


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Louby said:


> the vets will be my first port of call hun - dont worry, perry is my no1 priority


I'm sure he is.  I wasn't saying he wasn't but, at times, I've felt silly taking Oscar but for peace of mind, it's worth it. 

How's he today?


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sophiex said:


> Poor pups.  Keep an eye on it. I've just found out mine has a luxating patella. Small breeds are prone to it. Don't be afraid to go to the vet, it's always better to be safe than sorry.


WHAT?!

Is he OK?!


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

he seems fine today

he had a good run round the gardebn this mornign with no ill effects, this afternoon same thing with a little limp, and this evening we have been out twice and he was running around like a lunatic with no problem!!

tis so confusing!!!

i will keep an eye on him - see how he goes

L x


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

rest him for a week no walks just walk him on leed round your garden don,t let him run at all if that don,t work you need to see a vet


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

gazt said:


> rest him for a week no walks just walk him on leed round your garden don,t let him run at all if that don,t work you need to see a vet


Agree with this, whatever is causing the limp needs time to repair properly


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

ok i will do that


thanks

L x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Louby said:


> james i got the puppy food from pets at home, i thought if they sold it then it must be good??? Is there a puppy food you could recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a yorki-chi i dont have a clue  - but ones that are worth their weight in gold are Burns and James Wellbeloved, Ive used both of these and the dogs come on great. Some reccommend Arden Grange but ive never used this. Im currently on Orijen which is a prime food and a bit dear  But you dont feed them as much so sort of works out ish  
Wainrights and Royal cannin are stocked in pet sat home both of these look good too if you dont want to buy online 

this is a link that might help - has some decent reccommendations in too
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/53972-best-food-toy-breeds.html


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> Is he OK?!


I made a thread the other day.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/53940-poor-oscar.html


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Louby said:


> he seems fine today
> 
> he had a good run round the gardebn this mornign with no ill effects, this afternoon same thing with a little limp, and this evening we have been out twice and he was running around like a lunatic with no problem!!
> 
> ...


I'm glad he's ok.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hope your puppy is ok, it does sound like a strain, hope its nothing serious!

The pets at home own brand would be better than bakers.. It's annoying that they even sell foods that aren't so good for our pets, but people feed it so they sell it.
I feed my pup Wainwrights and he loves it 

x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I wouldnt let the puppy jump off anything even something low, they do have problems with their knee caps which can keep popping in and out.

As your puppy is small toy, try Science Plan or Royal Cannin, your dog wont eat very much anyways and the packs they sell will last him weeks. I used both, they are very good, and Pet at Home have them on a good offer at the moment.

Get him a rawhide bone to chew on, they chew for ages before they go soft and my dogs and pupps love em. Asda's have got a pack of 4 white and brown striped knotted bones at the moment for £1 AND ALSO PUPPY PADS 14 for £2. good eh!


----------

